# Stealing



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy is 11 months old and for the past month she has started stealing anything she can get in her mouth. The one thing she steals that bothers me the most is the kitchen towels. I "try" to keep them on the handle of the stove. That lasts for about 20 seconds, then she'll scoot in grab it and run when my back is turned. Would it be better to just ignore her when she steals? Hang the towel back up (of course not use it) and continue that till she stops. Use a treat to get it back? I'm afraid I'm rewarding her for stealing if I do that. I've moved all the shoes up where she can't get them. With the shoes, she would take the insoles out then run around with the insoles. She doesn't tear anything up (except paper that's in tiny pieces). I know this is all part of being a puppy but I need to find a way to correct her.


Thanks for the help. 

Nadine


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a game. We put tempting items out of reach or put bitter apple (or whatever works) on them. Toilet paper only goes on the holder when company comes, kitchen towels hang inside one of the doors below the kitchen sink, shoes go up or else in a closet. Fortunately Nickie is too short to counter surf and our sheltie can only surf the very edges. The sheltie is afraid of heights and doesn't jump on any furniture. Nickie either can't jump or doesn't know dogs can do so. I had fairly big dogs until these two. You probably don't want a list of all the items my Siberian huskies stole, ate, hid, buried. Fortunately I've loved all our dogs and they've all lived long and happy lives. My first dog (a Siberian) climbed to the top of a 4 drawer file cabinet which had an ancient typewriter on top. She removed the ribbon and climbed down with it. The ink stains on her face were a give away.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe when she takes the towel next time, calmly go over to her with yummy treat and train her to 'leave it' or 'drop it' and when she does, reward her with that treat and plenty of praise. You would not be rewarding her for taking the towel, but for 'dropping' it .


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll try the 'drop' with a treat to follow. I've been working on the drop command so maybe that will work. I hope so.

Nadine


----------

